# 20ft cat



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Certainly an easy to follow instruction, but I wouldn't quite go so far as to call it a tutorial.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the giant kitty!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats awesome...


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would HATE to change that cat's litter box.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Keep 'Kitty" away from anyone being able to puncture it. Halloween will always have a certain amount of vandalism, unfortunately.
Watch closely if anyone wearing a large rat costume keeps getting up-close and personal with Kitty.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Some people in France made a huge, inflatable Gothic Cathedral, complete with a church organ and pews inside of it . It was made to rent to weddings for the actual ceremony to be held inside of it.
IT had very tall spires and everything! Photos of it were on-line maybe 6 years ago?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

cbonz2002 said:


> I would HATE to change that cat's litter box.


Yeah, you would need this:










Eric


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Wolfbeard said:


> Yeah, you would need this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!...............


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait,, what's the first step again?


----------

